# is she a pure breed akita help



## emmakeo (Oct 26, 2008)

hi all this is my baby boo she is 1 and i have had her for 2 weeks and i was toled she was an akita but i have never seen one any ideas if this is right or if you think she is a cross breed also i would like to mate her when she is older how do i do this 
thanks


----------



## discusdan (Mar 21, 2008)

hi im not sure have you got a better pic with the head up?


----------



## kazza1964 (Aug 21, 2008)

From that photo I'd say no, her snout looks too long & her head isn't wide enough but could just be the camera angle

This is my 9 yr old Akita


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

From the photo, I'd suggest she might be a Husky/Akita cross. She looks a bit too "leggy" for an Akita. A better photo - maybe of her standing looking at the camera might give us more clues.

Mick


----------



## emmakeo (Oct 26, 2008)

kazza1964 said:


> From that photo I'd say no, her snout looks too long & her head isn't wide enough but could just be the camera angle
> 
> This is my 9 yr old Akita


hi she looks nothing like yours she is twice the size with long nose but she has the same ears and a similar tail there are more photos if you want to see


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

She has the right sort of coat and colour , but as said befor she has too long a snout and the head is too slim , Maybe a husky or even a Malamute cross as Mals are that bit taller this would maybe be where her height comes from , nice looking dog though , Im assuming you'l have no papers for her and as such she would not be of any use being a cross breed for breeding purposses . Also You will need to think of the moral side of breeding an already possible cross any litter would not be pedigree and you could not redgister them as such . My advice would be to have her as a pet only , of course this is only my opinion there are enough dogs that are in shelters for people to re home due to people breeding for money and irresposable practices , crossing any 2 dogs that take thier fancy . Breeding is hard work and costly and time consumming . Hope this helps .


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

ive seen lots of akita and they can vary quiet alot in shape and colour but i think yours is a cross (still beautiful tho), the snout is very long, this is our akita she is not a year old in these pictures


----------



## emmakeo (Oct 26, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> She has the right sort of coat and colour , but as said befor she has too long a snout and the head is too slim , Maybe a husky or even a Malamute cross as Mals are that bit taller this would maybe be where her height comes from , nice looking dog though , Im assuming you'l have no papers for her and as such she would not be of any use being a cross breed for breeding purposses . Also You will need to think of the moral side of breeding an already possible cross any litter would not be pedigree and you could not redgister them as such . My advice would be to have her as a pet only , of course this is only my opinion there are enough dogs that are in shelters for people to re home due to people breeding for money and irresposable practices , crossing any 2 dogs that take thier fancy . Breeding is hard work and costly and time consumming . Hope this helps .


hi yes it helps thanks what if i mated her with a malamut do u know what the puppies will look like . also i have a jack russle which i really want to mate as i know she will make a good mother is this a good idea i know a lot of poeple who will want one


----------



## emmakeo (Oct 26, 2008)

claire said:


> ive seen lots of akita and they can vary quiet alot in shape and colour but i think yours is a cross (still beautiful tho), the snout is very long, this is our akita she is not a year old in these pictures


she is georgeus and yes boo looks alot like her but i think she looks strange because she is very underweight


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

emmakeo said:


> hi yes it helps thanks what if i mated her with a malamut do u know what the puppies will look like . also i have a jack russle which i really want to mate as i know she will make a good mother is this a good idea i know a lot of poeple who will want one


the puppies will look like mutts! Is that the only reason u got your dog?


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

I think what Andrea meant is don't beed her *at all* There are enough cross breeds already.

She definitley isn't an Akita even if she was underwieght she would have a bigger frame and shorter legs, definitley cross breed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Patterdale_lover said:


> I think what Andrea meant is don't beed her *at all* There are enough cross breeds already.
> 
> She definitley isn't an Akita even if she was underwieght she would have a bigger frame and shorter legs, definitley cross breed.


i agree, she has the wrong frame to be 100% akita


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

emmakeo said:


> hi yes it helps thanks what if i mated her with a malamut do u know what the puppies will look like . also i have a jack russle which i really want to mate as i know she will make a good mother is this a good idea i know a lot of poeple who will want one


Rescues throughout the country are full to the rafters with crossbreeds that people thought it would be a good idea to mate.
Of these it has recently been estimated that 10,000 each year are put to sleep because there are not enough homes for all the puppies produced.

It may sound harsh, but I don't know what the pups would look like, but I do know that *YOU *would look like an irresponsible backyard breeder if you bred your dogs, so please think again!


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

My advice was NOT to breed her i was tryig to be polite and non offensive , If i can tell you one thing i have learned in the nearly 2 years ive been using this forum is that breeding isnt what its cracked up to be.
As a lay person who knew nothing about what is envolved in breeding a litter i was amazed reading some of the posts off experienced breeders who would get quite cross with people who wanted to know about breeding cos of similar things you have said , " she would make a good mom " or ive got this type of dog what would the pups look like if i bred my bitch with this kind of dog .
Its not that we want to preach to those inexperienced people we are helping you not to make the wrong descision for you and your dog . 
Firstly any ethical owner would not just allow you to breed from there pedigree , ( as you said what about breeding her with a Mal ) . 
To ensure you are not passing on any herreditary health conditions you should have your dog tested for relevant conditiions , would you want to pass on for example the possability of hip dysplacia or epilepsy , tests cost money , i know someone who's dog has just had 10 pups , she isnt a good mom she is clumsy and sits on them , this could kill them so the owner is having to remove the pups after feeding and every 2 hours day and night they are being given back to mom in groups of 5 to feed then they need top up feeding if not thriving , then htere is the cost of pup milk to subsidise moms milk and vet checks for the pups , and vaccinations before they can be sold , and would you be prepared to personally check out buyers to make sure they are going to good homes , and would you be prepared to take back a pup if the new owners could not cope . 
If you descide to breed your dogs i would encourage you to do as much research as possible go to other breeders to ask questions see first hand how much work is involved , and the cost to you as the owner . 
I personally took the desision not to breed my 2 golden Labs because they were not good enough quality to be bred from , they have elbow conditions that could be passed on to pups , this was due to their parents not being health tested or the breeder not caring about health and only seeing pound signs . Im not saying this is why you want to breed but i would urge you to reconsider :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

raindog said:


> Rescues throughout the country are full to the rafters with crossbreeds that people thought it would be a good idea to mate.
> Of these it has recently been estimated that 10,000 each year are put to sleep because there are not enough homes for all the puppies produced.
> 
> It may sound harsh, but I don't know what the pups would look like, but I do know that *YOU *would look like an irresponsible backyard breeder if you bred your dogs, so please think again!


i agree with most of what u are saying but the end bit is abit strong, just cos people breed crosses does not make them look like byb, alot of crosses are bred well (i know not all) we should not tar them all with the same brush


----------



## kazza1964 (Aug 21, 2008)

emmakeo said:


> hi she looks nothing like yours she is twice the size with long nose but she has the same ears and a similar tail there are more photos if you want to see


That would make her 13 stone definately not Akita then :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

that made me titter lol, :laugh:


----------



## emmakeo (Oct 26, 2008)

Jem said:


> the puppies will look like mutts! Is that the only reason u got your dog?


NO it is not.i got her because i fell in love with her and as i don`t as yet know if she wants babys i am just checking what dog would be ok with her and as my jack russle is the only pure i hae ever had i don`t see any problem with so called MUTTS and it may seem ridiculous to someone who has always had pure breeds but every dog deserves to be love for who they are not WHAT they are


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Omg here we go again. 
We have nothing agaisnt cross breeds. Most peple here probably have one. You haven't read our posts properly. It isn't up to her whether she wants babies or not, most bitches would happily have babies when they are on heat, but you would be very irresponsible to mate a cross bred dog with another dog. HAVEN'T YOU SEEN *10,000* CROSSBREEDS A YEAR ARE PUT TO SLEEP BECAUSE OF THIS SORT OF BREEDING! We obviously care and love them! God open your eyes.

Sorry i get mad with people like this


----------



## emmakeo (Oct 26, 2008)

ok sorry every1 i got just a little carried away there ha ha i have just heard so much horrible things about dogs having to be pure breeds that it makes me so mad every dog deserves to be loved and i am way to softsome times i think if i had the room and money i would have them all and if boo did have pups then they would only go to people i personaly know IF I HAD THE HEART TO GIVE THEM AWAY see to soft ha ha :tongue_smilie:


----------



## emmakeo (Oct 26, 2008)

alright i think there is some slight missunderstanding i never said i was going to mate her i only wanted some advice i might have if she was pure but it is a big MIGHT .you see i usually get a dog from the dogs home and they are mostly mutts so when i got boo and i was told she was a pure akita i got a little carried away and why are so many dogs being put down


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Because they cannot rehome the ones they have , so any with behavioural problems or old or just been in kennels for too long tend to get put to sleep , even healthy dogs with no problems get put to sleep , it all costs money to keep strays and abandoned dogs and money does not grow on trees , and with the current problems with money people are dumping their dogs as they cannot afford to keep them any more . I urge you as i posted before to reconsider breeding , even your JRT , as i said co you know 10 people who want one ??? not saying she would have 10 but you can never tell untill they arrive. 
Read through some of the threads on here about breeding and see how much hard work goes in to doing it from start to finish , 

In an ideal world we could all keep as many dogs as we liked and there would be no homeless dogs or dogs that had been abused or killed , its not as simple as you think .


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

I think your dog is beautiful - looks like a mongrel to me. I would keep her as a pet and let the experienced breeders do their job. Just enjoy your pet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks like she might have some shepherd in her imo


----------



## Majestic Mayhem (Dec 14, 2007)

But new born puppies are lovely.................

All that mess clearing virtually 24/7 for 8 weeks or more

All those feeds

All those sleepless nights

Then there's.....

Costly health checks and innoculations

Sore teats for mum

And the problem of finding homes for the puppies!

Go on breed from her if you can find a stud dog (his fees too)

Why should it only be us pedigree dog breeders who have all the fun?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Majestic Mayhem said:


> But new born puppies are lovely.................
> 
> All that mess clearing virtually 24/7 for 8 weeks or more
> 
> ...


You forgot the cost of a possible c-section out of hours around £1000 or more,possibilty of loosing the bitch,a high chance of her rejecting her pups,this means feeding every two hours day and night,making sure they toilet ok.

Are you willing to put your girls life in danger because you think, not know that she will make a good mother.
I had a bitch that was an awful mother,I mean awful,she delivered her pups herself too.
Could you spot the signs if she got into trouble while whelping ?
Could you cope with deformed stillborn puppies,
Believe me breeding is damn hard work,tiring and heartbreaking at times.When things go wrong they go wrong big time.


----------



## emmakeo (Oct 26, 2008)

i don`t think i realised how bad it would be and no i would not willingly put there life at risk you have all really made me think hard about this and you are right it sounds awful


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Great so get on with giving her lots of cuddles and enjoying her as a pet!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

emmakeo said:


> i don`t think i realised how bad it would be and no i would not willingly put there life at risk you have all really made me think hard about this and you are right it sounds awful


Believe me unless you know what your doing it's best left to those who know,
We had a terrible time with one of our bitches,she had complications right from the word go,first pup was breach we had to help deliver it,fourth was breach too,fifth was stillborn,the last one was stuck in the birth canal and dead.
Our bitch had to undergo a GA and section to remove the pup,it cost us a small fortune.

Any breeder will tell you that you risk your bitches life when breeding a litter,it's also important to breed responsibly and for the right reasons.

Enjoy your girl the way she is,she's lovely but in my opinion not breeding stock.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi I think your dogs is lovely. I think there are two types from info I have picked up on this site the Akita and Akita inu (I think) I am sure that Tigerkatz breeds Akita's /Akita inu and she has been a fountain of Knowledge to another Akita owner so it might be worth Pm her. If you are unsure of your dogs background then your only option should be to get her spayed and not breed IMHO. You do not know her parents health background or even what her breed is. Enjoy your pretty dog just the way she is.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am so pleased you have decided not to breed her.

I attach two photos of Duke as a puppy in the first one he is a normal healthy puppy, only 4 weeks later it was a totally different story.

The attached photo may cause distress to some members and I apologise but I feel people should be fully aware of how a puppy suffers when non-breeders breed their pet dogs without checking for possible problems.

Duke mother should never have had puppies, the vet explained that the condition Duke had was passed on from his mother. To make matters worse the vet couldn't treat Duke with the tried and tested treatment, because of the treatment I was on at the time. He was given a new treatment as part of a trial. Unfortunately Duke didn't respond. 

The conditions spread to approximately 75% of his body and after four months of nursing care he lost his appetite became very lethargic. It became so bad we nearly had to rehomed in order for him to get the tried and tested treatment he needed, or have him pts. Fortunately he turned a corner and there were no new lesions appearing on his body. A little fore thought by the b*eeding owners would have save Duke's physical and emotional suffering and our heartache too.

The last photo is of Duke now. 

Sue


----------



## emmakeo (Oct 26, 2008)

sskmick said:


> I am so pleased you have decided not to breed her.
> 
> I attach two photos of Duke as a puppy in the first one he is a normal healthy puppy, only 4 weeks later it was a totally different story.
> 
> ...


i am so happy that duke is ok now poor baby and thank you i am really gratful to every1 for your info i nearly made a terrible mistake


----------



## akita (Dec 13, 2008)

how can I send a picture


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

shes nothing like the akitas that come to our ringcraft. she look like she could have some gsd in her. just noticed you've only had her 2 weeks , IMo its too early to contemplate mating her . Now is not a good time to be breeding mutts or pedigrees


----------



## akita (Dec 13, 2008)

Well, I am trying to send a pic of my Akita that I just got and she is 3 months old..and now I am starting to wonder if she is a Akita....after reading about this other poster. I don't know how to send pics...which I could so you could see her..I'm also new on this forum so am having a hard time navigating it. Also, the registration papers I have to register her are for ACA does that matter or does that mean anything...I've always been used to AKA.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

akita said:


> Well, I am trying to send a pic of my Akita that I just got and she is 3 months old..and now I am starting to wonder if she is a Akita....after reading about this other poster. I don't know how to send pics...which I could so you could see her..I'm also new on this forum so am having a hard time navigating it. Also, the registration papers I have to register her are for ACA does that matter or does that mean anything...I've always been used to AKA.


*Hi Ya, to add a picture,,,ok when you reply to a post, just above where the writing goes, you will see a paper clip looking thing, click on that and add your pics....i hope that helped.*


----------



## emmakeo (Oct 26, 2008)

hi all
i have been doing a lot of research mainly into different types of akita.there are short legged /ones with really thick long coats/long legged one like mine and also the american and japanes ones look different.from the research i made mine may have a slight defect with her nose as it is slightly longer giving her the appearance of gsd but i have found out that it has become a common defect in this breed it was on the aka web sit .does anyone know exactly what this breed looks like and there different names


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

The Akita some times called the American Akita










The Akita Inu some times called the Japanese Akita 









The American appears to be a little stockier and the Japanese more leggy - I'm no expert have you though of getting the breed standards from the breed clubs?
These were until recently classed as the same breed in the UK and are still in some other countries. Unless you have KC papers I don't think you will ever be 100% sure she is pure Akita - As long as you are enjoying her I wouldn't worry to much


----------



## akita (Dec 13, 2008)

well I'll try this again to send a pic...here goes clicked on insert link and nothing happens...


----------



## emmakeo (Oct 26, 2008)

press quote and press attachment its a picture of apaper cloip top middle press browse then pictures pick one you want then upload


----------



## emmakeo (Oct 26, 2008)

hope this worked ok


----------

